# Visual Basic Programming > Visual Basic 6.0 Programming >  Updating label box data as it changes.

## biteme2160

I have written a program in visual basic 6 and I want to count the iterations of a loop and update the number in a caption box AS it's changing. The box doesn't display the changes until the program is done. How do I update it as I go?

----------


## biteme2160

I stumbled across the refresh command. it works but all labels flash on then off.

----------


## biteme2160

Another question.  Is there away way to measure how long how long a process takes to milliseconds?  I need the code.  I've scoured the internet and found nothing.

----------


## 2kaud

For VB questions, I suggest you post them at this site's sister forum:
https://www.vbforums.com/

----------

